# Tinned vs. Bulk tobacco



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone found a taste or quality difference between a tinned blend and the same blend in bulk? Anyone do a back-to-back comparison?


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

SG bulks seem to stay moist longer than tinned version. I think it means more PG in bulk so I rather have tinned version. I have not noticed any taste difference.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

selleri said:


> SG bulks seem to stay moist longer than tinned version. I think it means more PG in bulk so I rather have tinned version. I have not noticed any taste difference.


I do not believe there is any PG in Samuel Gawith!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

There is nearly always a slight difference between bulk and tinned, also batch, year's on shelf, shop purchased from, pipe condition, temperture, pipe shape, moisture level etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc....It is unlikely that you will ever smoke two bowls of the same baccy in the same pipe without a slightly difference of experience or taste. Welcome to the joys of pipe smoking.


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've often wondered this myself, thanks for the question


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Understood, but I was really wondering (just not stated properly) if a company's tinned product comes from a different batch or is made differently somehow. In other words, are the tastes of a tinned and its corresponding bulk product *consistently *different?

By the way, thanks for all the great videos! Really inspiring and helpful. Please keep up the great work!



DubintheDam said:


> There is nearly always a slight difference between bulk and tinned, also batch, year's on shelf, shop purchased from, pipe condition, temperture, pipe shape, moisture level etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc....It is unlikely that you will ever smoke two bowls of the same baccy in the same pipe without a slightly difference of experience or taste. Welcome to the joys of pipe smoking.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I would also like to know!

Thanks

King


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't noticed any big differance myself. I prefer bulk personally because you get more bang for your buck...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

JAX said:


> I haven't noticed any big differance myself. I prefer bulk personally because you get more bang for your buck...


Neither have I, but I get the impression some people have. I've smoked a fair amount of Dunhill 965 from both sources and noticed the tinned product tends to be fresher when the bulk was purchased from a B&M, and no different when I got some from pipesandcigars.com.

Err... back when you could get it, that is!

I've smoked some tinned and bulk versions of several tobaccos and never noticed any difference I could rely on consistently. Just wondered if anyone else has. I, too, tend to buy in bulk.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Penzance - Tin vs Bulk

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2371-pez-8-oz-vs-pez-tin-we-dare-compare.html


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Penzance - Tin vs Bulk
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2371-pez-8-oz-vs-pez-tin-we-dare-compare.html


Interesting! Thanks.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for asking this question i was wondering the same thing.It sounds like there all most no difference i think i'll stick with buying bulk just so i never run out


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have smoked in Tin and now bulk because tins have been out of stock. Seemed identical to me. The only reason I will continue to do tins it to store them longer than bulk.


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

This discussion seems to be dealing with the difference between X tobacco in tin vs. bulk form. I have a slightly different question. I've been buying a decent amount of tobacco from my local B&Ms, all of it 'house blends' in bulk. I seem to get tongue bite almost every time, regardless of the blend. Is this most likely something I'm causing (smoking process) or are bulk/house tobacco's generally more prone to that than tinned tobaccos?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

jakespeed said:


> This discussion seems to be dealing with the difference between X tobacco in tin vs. bulk form. I have a slightly different question. I've been buying a decent amount of tobacco from my local B&Ms, all of it 'house blends' in bulk. I seem to get tongue bite almost every time, regardless of the blend. Is this most likely something I'm causing (smoking process) or are bulk/house tobacco's generally more prone to that than tinned tobaccos?


Could be either. Most store's house blends are really just repackaged/rebranded bulk from companies like Mac Baren which a lot of people report to be bitey on the whole. There are some stores that actually still blend, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

My guess would be that it is the blends you are getting. If they are heavily cased aromatics they will definitely bite you. I have experienced that before. Are they smoking wet?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yep most house blends are aromatics, heavy cased with something and what your experiencing is the sugar burning on your tongue. hence the tongue bite. and yes most B&M don't do their own blending anymore, it's mostly 5 lb bags of bulk from Mcclends, Macbarn, or lane just relabeled with some name they came up with hahah
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

The only glaring difference I typically find between tins & bulk are with flakes.

The tins versions are usually cut into smaller shapes & sizes to fit the tin, than the bulk/boxed version -which tend to come in large strips.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah that's very true bout the bulk flakes, they come in long strips that you have to cut to size. But that the fun of playing with your tobacco heheheh
troy


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

About half of what I've bought so far is aromatic, all the way from heavily scented/flavored to lightly, while the rest are classified as non-aromatic. When I bought them, I noticed that most seemed to be too wet, so I let them dry, but there still seems to be some bite. I've noticed that it really flares up with my first drink, of anything, right after finishing a bowl.

Reading the comments on here I'm getting the feeling that the money saved by buying a bulk house blend may not be worth it. Oh well, poor me, having to buy some more tobacco...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Back when lane still blended the Dunhill Bulk I preferred it to the Orlick tinned version of the same. However for the most part i buy tinned when available because it is easier to shelve for periods of time before I open it.


----------



## Mr. Moustache (Jan 23, 2011)

I've come to appreciate my tinned tobaccos more and more. Though they are generally more expensive and by quite a bit I find the blends are either aged better or will age better than my bulk tobaccos even when kept in my humidor. Personally I am a fan of that first smoke out of a freshly opened tin, yes it is temperamental smoking such a wet tobacco but the rewards are great and there is nothing quite like that first wiff of intense smell on a new tin!


----------

